
A Brief History of Microsoft on the Web - mshafrir
http://www.microsoft.com/misc/features/features_flshbk.htm
======
paulgb
_A vendor who had only a passing knowledge of microsoft.com coding policies
delivered the first Windows CE site. The first test on the site with Weblint,
a tool used to check validity of HTML, returned 100 pages of errors. There was
a harried pre-Comdex weekend in November 1996 where every link and quite a bit
of other code on the several hundred page site was manually recoded by a
handful of people so it could be published in time for Bill Gates' Sunday
night keynote._

Amusingly, the w3c validator now finds 188 errors at microsoft.com.

